# The old and the new...



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Not great pictures, but it was late and wet.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

You're on a bike spree, aren't ya. Hope this one stays with you a bit longer than the rest :eeps:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I had been tempted by a new SV650 there, but it wasn't worth the price. On this used one, the price was right, and I actually got pretty darn close to what I paid for the GS500 - in tradein. So it was just a really good deal, and I took it.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I am beginning to loose focus here...

Is this bike replacing the one that was damaged in your accident? How many bikes do you have now? From the pics of your accident, that bike didn't look anything like the one in your avatar.

You go through bikes quicker than some people go through cars around here.... :eeps:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

*whistling*

The Savage 650 I got as a commuter bike, as I'm flat-footed on the ground on it. That one was totalled in the accident. The GS500 was traded in on the lowered SV650S with the check on the Savage covering the difference. I could have lowered the GS500, but it's kinda nifty to have the SV.


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

Nice. I want to get an SV650 and turn it into a track bike next year.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Yeah, I'll bet you do! 

I picked it up tonight, now that it's lowered. This thing is just awesome. Leaves me at a loss for words.


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

They're great bikes. Try to keep the wheelies to a minimum... k?


I've sold my R6 and my track bike... I'm bikeless for now!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Oh, my!


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

:clap:

Good for you! Bike looks great. Good luck with it. :thumbup:

What did you do for gloves to protect your bionic hands?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Here's mine:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice moto RGal! You will certainly have fun with that ride!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

racerdave said:


> What did you do for gloves to protect your bionic hands?


I take off the splint to ride; the swelling on the finger has gone down enough so it fits in my gloves (new Joe Rocket Phoenix; I hope they'll work a little better than the Icons). I rest the pinky on the clutch, and since I only need two fingers to pull it, the pinky stays out of the action. It's a little painstaking, but it keeps me riding for now.

This bike is a Guy Magnet - in the way that guys get a Chick Magnet and find out that chicks are more interested in the Thing and are kind of disappointed that the guy is attached. I took it to a friend's place tonight to watch a movie, and the two guys I was watching it with were just all over the bike; sitting on it, fiddling with it, caressing the fairing, etc. And wanted to do a photo shoot when the movie was over. Geez. I think they would have preferred I leave it there...


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Glad to hear you went with the Rockets. I see they're not the gauntlet model, but the Rocket gloves seem put together pretty well. :thumbup:

Pulling the clutch like that will only be a pain for a week or two... by then you'll build up Kung-Fu Grip in those fingers and it'll be no problem. 

As for the Guy Magnet... hope the right one *sticks* 

(FWIW, I think the SV650 - one of my fav bikes - looks way better when it's lowered like yours)


----------

